# A bid I completed today



## K&R (Jan 22, 2007)

I got a call about a restaraunt having a greese fire and the electrical inspector would not allow work to be done till a few problems were repaired. This is the wiring from the MDP to a sub panel.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Yeah, conduit is so over rated. Who needs the stuff? :jester:


----------



## K&R (Jan 22, 2007)

Seems he had a few other complaints also. I am not sure how people can get away with some of this stuff.


----------



## K&R (Jan 22, 2007)

They could have at least taped the wires into a nice bundle before twisting the extra ceiling tie wire around them.:laughing:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Is romex to be supported every 20-30 feet? I forget. :jester: 

NM cable's not permitted above commercial drop ceilings anymore. Are they going to make you change all that to MC? If the dining area seats 100 or more, you can't even have NM cable anywhere in the building. Bummer for them, good for you. :001_huh:


----------



## K&R (Jan 22, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> Is romex to be supported every 20-30 feet? I forget. :jester:
> 
> NM cable's not permitted above commercial drop ceilings anymore. Are they going to make you change all that to MC? If the dining area seats 100 or more, you can't even have NM cable anywhere in the building. Bummer for them, good for you. :001_huh:


Yeah they are making the insurance company pay for all the NM to be removed and MC installed. We also placed a bid for the new drop ceiling. I love being able to handle both that way we never have to worry about the ceiling guys getting ahead of us.:laughing:
I'm not sure how good for us this place will be. Ever been in a Chinese restaurant after a grease fire? I wont eat that stuff for a month. The grease I was sliding around on is what was washed off durning the sprinkler system going off. Yuck.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

K&R said:


> I love being able to handle both that way we never have to worry about the ceiling guys getting ahead of us.:laughing:


I don't worry about it either. Sometimes, the ceiling gets 'accidentally on purpose' damaged.


----------



## K&R (Jan 22, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> I don't worry about it either. Sometimes, the ceiling gets 'accidentally on purpose' damaged.


Been there done that and I hate cleaning stuff out of my UG conduit.:laughing:

But seriously I have seen 2 guys stuck to the ceiling grid while trying to diagnosis 277 lighting. The first one I managed to drop the lift by using the ground controls which released him from the grid. The second had a heart attack and died.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

How far did those feeders in picture #1 go?


----------



## K&R (Jan 22, 2007)

They just went through the wall and into the sub panel. About 2' total.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

K&R said:


> Seems he had a few other complaints also. I am not sure how people can get away with some of this stuff.


I know how----- DIY


----------



## 3phase (Jan 16, 2007)

The wall clock in the second picture pretty well makes a good commentary on the quality of the work.


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

3phase said:


> The wall clock in the second picture pretty well makes a good commentary on the quality of the work.


I was thinking the same thing when I saw it. DIY Mascot.:laughing:


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

3phase said:


> The wall clock in the second picture pretty well makes a good commentary on the quality of the work.


Didn't see that! :laughing:


----------

